# Merlot recommendations



## winemom (Oct 4, 2012)

I will be picking up a few gallons of fresh Merlot juice tomorrow. Any suggestions about a good yeast to use? The winery recommends malolactic fermentation so I will be trying that for the first time.

Per the winery, the specs are 23.5Bx;0.76TA;3.43pH. Should I plan to make any adjustments?


----------



## flyfishun (Oct 4, 2012)

If your picking up juice tomorrow you should already have your yeast and MLF culture. If you have a good supply place close stop in and ask for there recommendation. If you had more time you would have more choices as to yeast. If your getting fresh juice from a vineyard or winery you could ask for there input also. They may even offer you a yeast but you will still need the MLF within a week to 10 days


----------



## winemom (Oct 4, 2012)

No worries, the winery has a fully stocked home winemaking shop so I can pick up everything I need,

The question remains, what yeast would you all recommend?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Winemom, I don't know what yeast your store carries, but check out this chart:

http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/yeast

It is a place to start.


----------



## winemom (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a nice chart. The winery carries Red Star and Lalvin - I was thinking of Pasteur Red.

I guess what I'm looking for is people's experience, who's done Merlot, what did you use, how did it taste.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with Merlot. Never made the variety. I am sure you will find many people on here that have made Merlot. Good luck.


----------



## flyfishun (Oct 4, 2012)

If they carry the WLP-740 I would use that. I have used it in the past and it brings out some very nice berry flavors. You may also want to start the oak process at primary fermentation. I would use 2 oz per gallon of juice. Boil the chips first to help open them up, about 3 min of a good boil. WLP- 750 works well also


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 4, 2012)

My merlot kit came with the rc-212. I've heard the wine is great but this is my first batch so I haven't actually tasted it yet. Wish I could help more.


----------



## Flame145 (Oct 4, 2012)

I really like thr RC212. ?Thats all I use for all my reds


----------



## supplex (Oct 4, 2012)

winemom said:


> I will be picking up a few gallons of fresh Merlot juice tomorrow. Any suggestions about a good yeast to use? The winery recommends malolactic fermentation so I will be trying that for the first time.
> 
> Per the winery, the specs are 23.5Bx;0.76TA;3.43pH. Should I plan to make any adjustments?



Chemistry looks decent.

You should put it through mlf, but not until primary is done. I use d254 for merlot, vp41 for malolactic


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2012)

Agree with above. I do not think that you need any adjustments. 

I would vote for RC 212. Just make sure to use yeast neutriant as well!


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ive read on quite a few places that it does not really matter when you add the MLF culture.. However, I would assume the sooner the better because you want to avoid a wild mlf culture setting up shop in your wine


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2012)

seth8530 said:


> Ive read on quite a few places that it does not really matter when you add the MLF culture.. However, I would assume the sooner the better because you want to avoid a wild mlf culture setting up shop in your wine


 
There are many who would argue with you on this. Some say once fermentation is complete, others say when you are down to 2% sugar. 

There are as many opinions as there are cultures.


----------



## winemom (Oct 5, 2012)

Got my juice today. Unfortunately they were all out of skins, so it'll be just juice (which tastes absolutely delicious by the way.) Decided to use the RC212, turns out that's what the winery uses for its Merlot. I've read that you should add the malolactic bacteria when Brix is down to 6, so I'll try to do that. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 6, 2012)

JohnT said:


> There are many who would argue with you on this. Some say once fermentation is complete, others say when you are down to 2% sugar.
> 
> There are as many opinions as there are cultures.



What you say is true. I have ready many different and sometimes conflicting things on the "proper" use of MLF bacteria.


----------



## winemom (Oct 6, 2012)

Here are the recommendations from Lalvin about the product: http://www.lalvinyeast.com/bacteria.asp

They recommend starting MLF immediately after "fermentation is complete." Can I assume that means SG 1.000 or lower with no change for 3 days?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, I prob would not even worry about making sure its stable. Id do it as soon as I went into secondary.


----------

